# Jack Rabbits?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
I'm new to North Dakota and am curious about the jack rabbits I see. They appear brown like cottontails, but I'm wondering whether they change in the late fall, winter, to a white coloration?
Just had my dog back throwing some bumpers for him and we flushed a large, white rabbit. It had big ears like a jack, but I wasn't sure about them changing color.

Thanks, 
Dan
Norwich, ND


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, they change color with the seasons.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks. Wasn't sure and glad you cleared that up for me.
Good hunting and a wonderful T day
Dan


----------

